
Perkeep: Lets you permanently keep your stuff, for life - getdreambits
https://perkeep.org/
======
getdreambits
Curious if someone has tried this, and if so, what their experience has been
like?

~~~
brudgers
A past discussion,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15928685](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15928685)

